# Furminator???



## boomers_dawn

Please take my advice with a grain of salt because I am NOT not not not the grooming expert. 
Boomer and Gladys hated the Furminator. I donated it to the animal shelter.
I think it pulls their fur. I don't have enough words to describe how much they hated it. It did get off a lot of "dead" fur though.

I ordered a Mars Coat King stripper to strip out some of the dead undercoat and neither of them seems to mind it. Not sure if using a stripper has any long term effects on their coat, like if you want to have a show career.


----------



## Dakota's Pal

Thanks! 

I watched videos on the furminator and the amount of hair it was pulling out was scaring me so I wanted some feedback on it. Im not looking for a show puppy but still dont want to damage a goldens beautiful coat
If anyone else has any thought to add please tell me.

Thanks
Peace


----------



## mlbdenver

Just another viewpoint. My Howie loved getting furminated! There was no pulling, in fact there was hardly any resistance. And the sheer amount of hair that it took off was amazing! I also furminate my neighbors cat when he comes over and he loves it.


----------



## Dakota's Pal

Also thanks for your input!
I will do some more research and hopefully get some more replies here and make up my mind. It is quite an expensive product. And I'm really money conscious but want the best for my future pup. Thanks again

Peace


----------



## Bentleysmom

I use the Furminator on Ky and past GR's, I love it and so do they. It works great for the undercoat. However, it is VERY sharp so you must use caution so you don't scrape their skin or a shoulder ect. My DH loves to brush our dogs but he only uses the other brushes, I really don't trust him to use this as he's usually too busy playing/talking to the dog to pay enough attention to the Furminator. Ky blows her coat twice a year and this is a great tool for her. Good luck!..and congrats


----------



## Dakota's Pal

Thanks to everyone thats replied!
Im very bored tonight and I'm just sitting here making posts and thinking about dogs I'm thinking of getting one after reading your replies but still open to more feedback. If I do end up getting one would the right size be a large? The yellow one I believe. I hope that the shedding will be controllable because my dad cant stand the hair I don't mind it but if we do settle on a gr:crossfing I think I will be the one vacuming :bowl: I really can't wait to look at litters but currently we can't have a dog because we are overseas and live in an apartment, I really don't have much time during the day.

Fingers crossed that my dad falls in love with a golden

Peace


----------



## mylissyk

My experience with the furminator, it cuts the top coat as well as pulling out undercoat and leaves it in bad condition. Also, you have to be very careful and not use it on the same place more than once, my cat had bald spot after two swipes in one location.

I use a simple undercoat rake and it pulls as much undercoat without damaging the top coat.


----------



## xoerika620xo

thanks for posting this! i was actually going to start a post asking about the furminator. Like you I've heard mixed opinions on it and im glad you posted this so i can get a clearer understanding as well.


----------



## Willow52

The Furminator is a grooming tool, not a everyday brush. I only use it when Hank is shedding out his undercoat and with a light hand. I wouldn't use it on a puppy coat.


----------



## Dakota's Pal

Thanks everyone for your feedback and I have decided (if I even get a dog  )to get an undercoat rake like mylissyk had said.


----------



## MikaTallulah

Furminator Should be used the Great care


----------



## Mbottema

The Furminator company has other tools too. 
Sandy loves the curry comb and finishing comb a lot and tolerates the slicker brush. Both the curry comb and finishing comb are soft and gentle and they get out a lot of fur on their own. I use the slicker brush sparingly because I don't want o scratch her skin. 
I also bought the toe nail grinder which is a life saver. At first Sandy hated the grinder because of the sound and vibration, but after a few careful trimmings and a few treats and praises, she now accepts it as part of her Saturday routine. 
I will probably get the deshedding tool after her adult hair comes in more. Our neighbors have been using it on their labs and they (the labs) love it.


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## Summer's Mom

Wow.. I use the Furminator on Summer when she noticeably starts shedding more, and that usually takes care of it. Like others have mentioned, if used gently it really does not meet much resistance and her top coat appears fine  what comes out is the lighter coloured fluffy undercoat. It leaves her looking "neat" as people have commented. Because the weather here is hot all year round, it also keeps her slightly less "heavy" while still leaving her pretty feathering alone - unlike most people here who choose to give their dogs puppy cuts.. That being said, I use it probably about once a month at most.


----------



## Penny and Barneys Mum

We use a Furminator on our two goldens. We've used it for a couple of years now without problems. I certainly woudn't use it like it is used in the videos I've watched though, tugging and used really fast, I would think it would hurt them. 

We firstly use a rake to gently remove and separate the coat and get a lot of loose fur out with that. Then we very gently use the Furminator, without pulling or forcing. I was told that Retrievers have sensitive skin and you need to be careful when brushing (I would say be careful with any dog though, when brushing anyway) 

Every time we've used the Furminator we always get comments on how nice our two look, it really does make a huge difference to our goldens coats. Both of them love being Furminated. It also is the only grooming aid we've ever purchased that has made such a huge difference to their fur. I guess it depends on what type of fur a dog has though. Our Penny has a very, very, very thick coat and it isn't that wavy. Barney has a thin coat and it is quite curly. 

We wouldn't be without our Furminator or a Miki rake, the money we've spent on brushes over the years far, far exceeds the price of a Furminator. Several of my friends have also bought one and they too think they are great. But in my experience with our goldens, they must be used with great care and very slowly. If the coat is thick and hard to get through it is best to use a rake first.


----------



## Penny and Barneys Mum

I'm always really shocked to see just how much fur we get from our dogs when we brush them with the Furminator. We easily get a carrier bag full of fur from each dog, it does take an age though going slowly and carefully. At least an hour or two each dog.

PS: we don't Furminate them every time we brush them, only every couple of months, once a month sometimes. We find when brushing we get to a point that no more fur comes out, or very little fur comes out so we know we are done. They both try to get Furminated first, so we ended up buying two brushes (the largest ones) So my Hubby and I can do both of them at the same time. 

We bought ours really cheaply from ebay, I think there's some good priced ones on amazon too. We are in the UK through.


----------



## Umqueen33

The Fruminator is fantastic! Charley loves when we brush him with it and TONS of hair is removed after using it. We do not use it everyday though, but once a week. It is a little pricey, but in my opinion, I think it is worth every penny!


----------



## Dakota's Pal

ahhh now my decision is slit...again, since it is so expensive, do you guys think that starting with a regular undercoat rake then if it doesn't get any better get the furminator? Also is the Top Paw Shedding Rake (Blue and white handle) any good, thats the one i'm looking at


----------



## Mbottema

I broke down the other day and bought the furminator tool (I figured I should have a complete set). 
Anyways, Sandy's puppy coat is getting all over everything and I could not believe how good it is. And her coat is so smooth after furmination. 
I use the curry comb first, then the comb, then the furminator tool lightly and spray some tea tree deodorant spray and go back once more with the curry brush lightly. 
She looks great. I was scared of the furminator at first but Sandy loves it, just use it lightly and not more than once or twice in the same spot as per the directions and comments from others here.


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## Bentleysmom

Wow I bet she smells fantastic too!!


----------



## Mbottema

She smells great for a day or so, now if I can get the same result with her breath. Hahaha


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## LibertyME

Ive seen it damage several golden coats and now have added several labrador coats to my ever growing bad furminator results...
The owners are so impressed with the amount of hair they see on the floor...and willing to overlook the quality of the coat that is actually on their dogs!


Save the 30-50 bucks and get a great comb and a comfy rake!


----------



## lgnutah

I bought the generic furminator and I just didn't enjoy using it myself so just went back to my standard (which is a ladies hair brush-one with plastic topped metal bristles). It works just fine and removes lots of undercoat.


----------



## mooselips

I also bought a Furminator, and use it, probably once every couple months...It does make the dog look sleek.

But I have read reviews where overuse and not knowing how to use it, can damage a coat. We don't want that.

Bridget is a girl who LOVES being groomed, brushed with a pin brush very gently, every other day.

She hasn't been professionally groomed since May, and now that her heat is over....she's going in Friday.

Where did you buy the tree tea frangrance? Sounds yummy.........

Nothing better than a big ol' blond furry teddy bear that smells good....


----------



## Mbottema

mooselips said:


> Where did you buy the tree tea frangrance? Sounds yummy.........
> Nothing better than a big ol' blond furry teddy bear that smells good....


I was introduced to it by a groomer and found it at my local home improvement center's pet section. I'm not sure what brand name would be used in America. I have a few of their products, the shampoo and conditioner are very gentle and the groomer loves to use it on all the puppies that come in. The spray is for between washing to help with natural oils. It really does smell good. 


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## crazy daisy

a flea comb is cheap and goes a great job of of removing the loose undercoat.

Not the best tool for de-matting around the ears though


----------



## Penny and Barneys Mum

LibertyME said:


> Ive seen it damage several golden coats and now have added several labrador coats to my ever growing bad furminator results...
> The owners are so impressed with the amount of hair they see on the floor...and willing to overlook the quality of the coat that is actually on their dogs!
> 
> 
> Save the 30-50 bucks and get a great comb and a comfy rake!


Wow, We use our Furminator on our two goldens, both have totally different coats, my Mum uses hers on her golden and her golden before. My friend has one she uses on her lab and has done from a pup, no problems. She also used it on her old lab who is no longer with her. No problems or damage with any of those dogs coats. I can also add other breads to that list. 

I certainly wouldn't use the brush if it damaged my dogs coats no way! not even for the fur it removed. Careful use is certainly the key, I don't know if the Furminators come in different grades but we use the Large one. No other brush has worked as well, I've been through them all over the years and wasted a fortune. An undercoat rake called a Miki rake (UK name) is great to use along side the Furminator, that is the only other brush we've found to work.


----------



## Deber

Be so careful if you do use the furminator. I have seen some coats totally ruined by it. I feel a good rake, comb and brush can accomplish the same, though it takes a bit longer, but the coat is not damaged.


----------



## CCasper1

Hi- I too am also new! 

I love your post asking about the furminator. We have had great success with ours. However, we do not use in frequently. Mostly during shedding season. Also, if you are worried about cost, we bought ours off of ebay new for $12 each. (We bought one for our parents golden for christmas) The price was a big thing that held us off from buying one- but we are so glad we did. Hope this helps!


----------



## puppydogs

Darnit! I wish I found these posts sooner. I was using the furminator almost daily and noticed my girl with layered choppy hair. But it does work in getting lots of hair out. 

What's a good every day brush? I have one with silver bristles and she doesn't like it at all (heck it feels uncomfy on my skin too).

Is the undercoat rake/mars coat stripper to be used with a daily brush?


----------



## Mbottema

puppydogs said:


> Darnit! I wish I found these posts sooner. I was using the furminator almost daily and noticed my girl with layered choppy hair. But it does work in getting lots of hair out.
> 
> What's a good every day brush? I have one with silver bristles and she doesn't like it at all (heck it feels uncomfy on my skin too).
> 
> Is the undercoat rake/mars coat stripper to be used with a daily brush?


The pictures I posted earlier show the tools I use daily. My dog loves them. They all come from the furminator company so they are a little pricey, but they have been holding up very well!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## stealle

The only brush I would use daily are my Chris Christensen brushes. 

These wood pin brushes are very gentle. I use it on my pup. 
Wood Pin Brushes for Pet Grooming, Show Dogs & Cats

These T-Handle brushes are great. It's what I use on my adult dog:
T-Brushes for Pet Grooming, Show Dogs & Cats


----------



## Michele4

Just bought the generic to the furminator, did seem like it was pulling the hair, worked very well on my short hair pug (always shedding) but seemed to pull the hair out of my golden. I will only use it when necessary, rake always seemed to work otherwise.


----------

